# Servo-Motor als DM-Quelle



## Larry Laffer (12 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
mir geht es im Folgenden im Wesentlichen um Erfahrungen (bzw. Mis-Erfahrungen).

Hat schon einmal jemand einen Servo-Motor zur Erzeugung eines konstanten Drehmomentes im Quasi-Stillstand eingesetzt ? 
Ich meine hierbei nicht Lage-Regelung oder so. Es soll auf einer Welle als Kraft-Belastung eines Teils z.B. ein Drehmoment von 50 Nm erzeugt und gehalten werden.

Wenn es da positive Erfahrungen gibt, wie präzise lässt sich die Kraft halten ? Wie war die HW-Konstellation ?

Danke und Gruß
LL


----------



## trinitaucher (12 Oktober 2007)

Das geht, sofern der Servoregler den Drehmomentmodus als alleinige Betriebsart unterstützt.
Ich hab das mal mit Servoverstärkern für DC-Kleinmotoren gemacht (bis 500 W).

Beachte:
Im Drehmomentmodus wird der Motor im Stillstand evtl. sehr warm, wegen der fehlenden Drehung. Achte auf die max. Strombelastung usw.
Sollte das Gegenmoment an der Welle plötzlich abreißen, wird der Motor bis zur parametrierten Maximaldrehzahl beschleunigen!!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Oktober 2007)

Jepp.... wir fahren SEW Servomotore so.... wir geben also das Drehmoment vor und fahren dann den Antrieb auf Block. d.h. wir fahren eine Position an die er nicht erreichen kann. Der Antrieb "drückt" dann mit dem eingestellten Drehmoment auf oder an unser Produkt...

.....geht wie verrückt......


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Trinitaucher, hallo Lipperlandstern,

danke erstmal für die Antworten.
Eine Frage doch noch. In meinem Anwendungsfall würde ich einen Hebel vorspannen wollen. Das soll mit 50 - 100 Nm - je nach Aufgabenstellung - geschehen. Mit einer 2 Kraftquelle würde der Hebel dann zusätzlich bzw. gegen-belastet. Wie auch immer - kann der Servo die angelegte Kraft konstant halten und in welchem (prozentualem) Bereich ?

Grüße
LL


----------



## jabba (12 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Larry Laffer,

bitte genau beim spannen auf das achten was trinitaucher geschrieben hat.
Falls das Gegenmoment fehlt geht die Antriebsdrehzahl in der Theorie gegen unendlich.
Ich hab mal mit einem Ecodrive03 ein Zahnrad auf festen Sitz prüfen müßen. Irgendwan kam ein komisches Geräusch, immer nur so ein kurzes "Klock" und der Antrieb war auf Störung, bis ich dann gesehen habe, das gar kein Zahnrad vorhanden war. Ich hab dann erst mal mit Tippen den Antrieb auf Moment gebracht und dann Stufenweise das Moment erhöht um ein "Durchgehen " zu verhinden. Dies solltest Du unbedingt bei der Auslegung beachten, auch was passieren könnte wenn er dann durchgeht. 
Laut Rexroth gabs damals keine Möglichkeit das z.B. auf ein paar Grad zu begrenzen.


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Oktober 2007)

> Laut Rexroth gabs damals keine Möglichkeit das z.B. auf ein paar Grad zu begrenzen.


 
Kennen die keinen Software Overtravel?

Wir haben schon das Ende einer Materialbahn von eine Rolle gezogen, der Servo der Rolle (Spindelantrieb) hat dabei "gegengehalten" (Rockwell 1394 GMC)


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Oktober 2007)

Nochmals Danke für die weiteren Zuschriften.

@Jabba:
Bei der von dir genannten Aufgabenstellung höhe ich eine gewisse Verwandtschaft zu meinem eigenen kleinen Problem heraus ...
Das ein Problem des "Durchgehens" bestehen könnte habe ich tatsächlich nicht in Erwägung gezogen ...

@all:
Die von mir geschilderte Aufgabe ist nicht in der Wickeltechnik angesiedelt. Es ist mehr ein Problem der Messtechnik. Tatsächlich geht es darum einen Prüfling konstant zu belasten um ihn dann wie später in der Praxis zu betreiben. Hierbei ist es ziemlich wichtig, das Drehmoment konstant zu halten.
Wie sieht es damit aus ? Dazu hat sich so recht noch keiner geäußert. :???: 

...


----------



## jabba (13 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Larry,

das mit dem durchgehen muss man halt vorher mal mit dem Lieferanten des Servos´s abklären.

Genauigkeit ist ja immer eine Auslegungssache, wenn´s in die Messtechnik geht wird es immer schwierig. Das halten des Drehmomentes sehe ich nicht als Problem, welche dynamische Einwirkung hast Du denn, wie schnell ändert sich des Gegenmoment ? Die Reaktionszeit des Servos liegt ja meist unter 1ms, wenn Du dann aber mit einem Hammer auf das Bauteil haust, wird der das wohl nicht so schnell ausgleichen können.
Aus der Beschreibung hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden gegen was das Drehmoment entsteht, und wie die zweite Kraft dagegenwirkt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jabba,
das Ganze soll eine Prüfvorrichtung für eine Sitz-Höhenverstellung werden.
Wir bauen die Dinger und die aktuellen Qualitätsprüfungen sind nicht mehr S.d.T.

Auf der Belastungsseite ist ein Zahnrad, das später in den Sitz geschoben wird. Hier soll ein Moment von 50 Nm (entspricht einer Belatung von 150 kg) wirken. Auf der anderen Seite ist der Hebel für die Handbetätigung. Hier soll mit einem Servo die reale Benutzung simuliert werden. Auf der Belastungs- ud der Betätigungsseite sitzt je ein DM-Sensor von dem ich mit der SPS die Werte als Kurve aufzeichne und später auswerte. Hier ist es schon wichtig, dass der Belastungsantrieb seine Kraft konstant hält. Alles andere würde die Messung ziemlich verfälschen.

Ich denke, nun kannst du dir unter der Angelegenheit auch etwas vorstellen ...:-D


----------



## trinitaucher (13 Oktober 2007)

Wie gesagt, der Antriebsregler muss im reinen Drehmoment-Modus mit der kleinstmöglichen Maximaldrehzahl parametriert werden. Also so, dass selbst bei plötzlichem Abreißen des Gegenmoments der Antrieb nur sehr langsam dreht (z.B. max. 1/2 Umdr/min).

Wegen der Parametriermöglichkeiten würde ich mir mal keinen Kopf machen. Bei Servos kann man i.d.R. sowohl die Maximaldrehzahl, als auch ein Abschalten bei Überdrehzahl programmieren.


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht haben die was fertiges für Dich?

http://www.zwick.de/

Die haben PC-gesteuerte Systeme mit grafischer Darstellung...


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Oktober 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben die was fertiges für Dich?...


 
Danke für den Vorschlag, aber das "Know-How" müssen (sollten) wir schon selber haben. 
Wir bauen nicht nur solche Teile, sondern auch die Montage-Automaten, die die Teile bauen.
Ich habe auch kein Problem mit der Umsetzung der Mess-/Prüfaufgabe, sondern lediglich mit der Entscheidung, ob der Kraft-Antrieb pneumatisch erfolgt oder mittels eines Servos.

...


----------



## jabba (15 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Larry,

hab mir noch mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht,
kann aber sein das ich auf Grund unzureichender Informationen auf dem Holzweg bin.
Wenn Du so wie ich verstanden habe die eine Seite möglichst konstant belasten willst,  die eigentlich die spätere Belastung auf den Sitz reproduzieren soll, was spricht gegen eine feste Belastung ?
Kann ja sein ihr wollt mehrere Belastungen testen.
Aber ein festes Gewicht was über einen Seilzug an einer Welle zieht,
verhält sich näher am tatsächliche als ein Servo.
Zum einen wäre es deutliche günstiger, und wenn man annimmt die Erdanziehung ist konstant (Naturkatastrophen ausser acht gelassen),
ist die Forderung der Konstanz erklärt.
Zum einlegen oder entlasten, kann das Gewicht dann durch Pneumatik angehoben werden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jabba,
deine Gedanken,die du dir gemacht hastm repräsentieren im Großen und Ganzen den aktuellen Prüfaufbau (Gewichte über Seilzug - Entlastung mit pneumatischem Zylinder - Betätigung über Drehmomentschlüssel).

Die neue Einrichtung soll in einen neuen Fertigungsautomaten integriert werden und da kann es schon sein, dass man mit den Belastungen spielen können möchte. Ich stehe allerdings nicht mehr 100 %ig hinter der Idee mit einem Servo zu Belasten. Ein Grund für mich ist das thermische Problem, das unweigerlich entstehen wird (alle 4 - 5 Sek. eine Prüfung). Dennoch hat es mich interessiert, herauszufinden was da so machbar ist - Hauptaugenmerk hier: *Erfahrungen
*Meine Alternative zur Zeit (auf wegen der möglichen Wartbarkeit) ist ein pneumatischer Antrieb, über den ich die Kraft genausogut einleiten kann. Damit würden auch unsere Schlosser gut klarkommen.

Interessant ist hier schon, dass du ganz unabhängig von mir, den gleichen Lösungsansatz entwickelt hast. Echt Klasse ...


----------

